# GS bred to be friendly and outgoing Michigan



## Kejasa (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi,

I would like to get a German Shepherd pup. I had a shepherd as a kid and loved that dog. I'd really like a friendly and outgoing puppy. I am wondering if there are any breeders in Michigan that breed for a sweet, friendly and outgoing nature?

Thanks!

Michelle


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Do your research. Reputable breeders should be able to match you with your desires in a pup. Keep in mind there are different lines in terms of shepherds. Would you be willing to have a pup shipped to you? Or drive a good distance to pick up your pup?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Breeders that breed their GSDs to be "friendly" aren't really breeding to the standard. The GSD is to be loyal and loving with the family, but the standard calls for them to be "aloof" with strangers. Having said that, some well-bred GSDs are outgoing and friendly with strangers anyway. If you talk to reputable breeders and tell them what you are looking for, they may have a pup they feel meets your needs.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

The 3 main GSD breeders that I have personally heard of, not dealt with, in MI are 
1) Alta-Tollhaus Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs They breed German Showline dogs. 
2) Wildhaus Kennels (Wildhaus Kennels, Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan) They breed Working line dogs
3) Lisa Clark Zu Treuen Händen Working German Shepherd Dogs She breeds working line dogs as well

There may be more, but these are the ones that I am aware of. Now both Showline and Working line can give you a great companion. A good breeder will match up a dog that will be a good fit. Also, remember that there are surrounding states that are not that far of a drive as well. I personally will be going to get my pup from Illinois


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Get a Golden Retriever instead.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Get a Golden Retriever instead.


I think it is wrong to assume that because she said "friendly and outging" you are going to automatically assume that a GSD will not be a good fit. I want a friendly GSD and an outgoing one too. But by friendly I mean one that has rock solid temperament and not aggressive. By outgoing I mean one that will try to please me follow directions (with training of course) Maybe that is what she means. Although I agree that a GSD is not for everyone, I honestly believe that a WELL bred GSD will be able to fit into most lifestyles. (Given that the person is willing to do training and mental/physical activities) Just my 2 cents


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Also look at Royale Kennels in Lakeport. (royale.org)
Gail is very knowledgeable and trains her dogs (H.O.T.) in Schutzhand. Also has a breeding program for Guide Dogs for the Blind. 

Her dogs are well-balanced with good temperaments and are "friendly".

She would match you up with the right dog to fit your lifestyle.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I would look to see if any breeders have any rehomes or even people who are rehoming any of their GSD's. I see a lot of them on craigslist and courtesy postings from shelters/rescues lately. I would look for a dog with solid temperament. I would also expand on your list of requirements as well. For example, are you single, have a family? Any other pets? Travel a lot? Plan to travel in the next six months? Can you afford a high quality kibble or even raw? Some breeders feed raw, can you handle that? Some have contracts as well, I would ask for a copy of each and go over them and see if you can handle the requirements of the contracts.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

German Shepherds are not supposed to be friendly and outgoing to strangers. They are supposed to be aloof and watchful. They are supposed to be friendly and outgoing to their family. 

There are several good breeders in Michigan. Other than friendly and outgoing, what are you looking for? American show line? German show line? Working line?

There are also GSD rescues in Michigan. If you are looking for a specific personality, you might want to look into the rescues to see if there is a match there for you


----------



## Kejasa (Jul 8, 2012)

By friendly and outgoing, I mean a dog that I can take down to our community lake area and trust around the neighorhood kids. I have a tervuren now who is the sweetest and loves people and likes to play at the lake with everyone. He is not your average tervuren, but that is because his breeder spefically bred for friendly and outgoing traits. Are there any shepherd breeders who do this? Unfortunately my tervuren has cancer now and doesn't have much longer to live.  I love german shepherds and have wanted one for some time. The one I had as a kid was a great dog. She listened to everything I said. It was like she had an uncanny sixth sense; she always knew what we were asking of her. She was just incredibly intelligent and willing to please. She was great with kids. She was protective of our home, but if we were ok with letting someone in then she was ok with it too. I would like another shepherd like that.

Michelle


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Why don't you just go with a breed that is already bred to be like that. 

We go to the lakes a lot. My dogs are not specifically bred to be friendly and yet I can trust them around people and other dogs and whatever.... a good dog is a good dog. However, you will still have to train the dog for a re-call, obedience and whatnot. Last time we were out there was a group of young guys at the lake, playing frisbee, you betcha that my girl wanted to join in and claim that frisbee for herself but not without permission, so I re-called her and she immediately turned around. 

You still have to watch your dog. If you want a Golden Retriever temperament, GET a Golden Retriever! 

If you want a German Shepherd, a real German Shepherd with all the traits, than you might have to live with the fact that they can be aloof and just ignore everyone else but you and your immediate friends and family.


----------



## Kejasa (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh, and I should mention that I am not interested in a rescue dog. We tried that once. We brought the puppy home and he started vomiting all over the place and had diarrhea. He was really sick. We ended up having to take him right back to the rescue. I am now weary of getting a pup from anywhere where there are a bunch of dogs moving through, as I feel there are just too many chances of the animals picking up illnesses. After just nursing my tervuren through chronic pancreatitis for the last few years and now cancer, I am really wanting to start over with a healthy dog. I know there are no 100% gaurantees, but I want to stack the odds in my favor by getting a pup from a reputable breeder who does what he/she can to make sure their dogs stay healthy. And to whoever asked about dog food, the vet prescribed dog food I've bought for my tervuren for the last few years is $82. a bag. I'm not concerned about the cost of food.

Michelle


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I get the impression Kejasa is looking for a GSD that can be trusted, which they can absolutely find if careful when looking for a breeder. I can see how the title of the post caused confusion, wording was off.

Kejasa, there is nothing wrong with rescues as there's nothing wrong with wanting a GSD from a good breeder. I understand. There's some breeder recommendations in this thread, you really have to start having conversations with them, don't rush it.

Sorry to hear about your tervuren.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kejasa said:


> By friendly and outgoing, I mean a dog that I can take down to our community lake area and trust around the neighorhood kids..... She listened to everything I said. It was like she had an uncanny sixth sense; she always knew what we were asking of her. She was just incredibly intelligent and willing to please. She was great with kids. She was protective of our home, but if we were ok with letting someone in then she was ok with it too. I would like another shepherd like that.
> 
> Michelle


I think any of these breeders can help you find what you are looking for. Nobody can guarantee that a puppy will grow into a social butterfly but these breeders can provide an intelligent, stable, dog. 



Danielle609 said:


> The 3 main GSD breeders that I have personally heard of, not dealt with, in MI are
> 1) Alta-Tollhaus Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs They breed German Showline dogs.
> 2) Wildhaus Kennels (Wildhaus Kennels, Working German Shepherd Breeder in Michigan) They breed Working line dogs
> 3) Lisa Clark Zu Treuen Händen Working German Shepherd Dogs She breeds working line dogs as well


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can diffinitely have a GSD that's friendly to all.
the way you socialize him/her will have a lot to
do with your dogs temperment. my dog is freindly.
we visit farms, we're in the city, suburbs, woods,
etc. i have no problem with him or other animals (cat,
horse, chickens, cows, etc.). my dog goes to the bank, bakery,
post office, visits people. he's a go everywhere dog. having
a go everywhere GSD is easy to do. i have to go. i just
got a call to come and play shuffle board at one of the
local watering holes. Loki is ready. i said "get your leash".
he'll go and either lay near where we're playing or the one of the bartenders will call him and he hangs out behind the bar.
having an outgoing, friendly dog is where it's at.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

What irks me is that she wants a breeder that is specifically breeding for these traits. 

All she needs is a good breeder. That doesn't mean the dog will be a "social butterfly" even after all the socializing you may not have a social butterfly. One of mine is aloof and will ignore you, the other one will come up check you out, play with you if you have a ball, but otherwise ignore you.
Once you are a "trusted" than they will lick and coddle the heck out of you. 

But breeding specifically for these traits... that ain't a German Shepherd. Than go and get a breed that is already bred for these traits but don't start destroying OUR breed because you want a breeder that is breeding for friendliness towards everything. 

You may find that in so called "old-fashioned GSD's" that have nothing but Couch Drive and "big bones".


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Also, the OP has a Belian Shepherd Dog (Tervuren) which not a GSD but _some_ same personality traits. I think they would do just fine with a GSD.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> But breeding specifically for these traits... that ain't a German Shepherd. Than go and get a breed that is already bred for these traits but don't start destroying OUR breed because you want a breeder that is breeding for friendliness towards everything.


I don't think OP is aiming to "destroy the breed" by specifying a friendly dog... but if there are breeders who are trying to make GSDs into Golden Retrievers... they are not breeding to standard, and should not be supported, IMO.

I think rescue could be a good option, if an adult dog could be found with a friendly "Golden" type temperament. One good thing about adult rescue dogs, in most cases, it's WYSWYG. Not like getting a puppy and *hoping* the dog will turn out a certain way.

To the OP... would you consider a GSD that simply ignores strangers, or is neutral to them, rather than being overtly friendly toward them? Because that is how most GSDs are, and how they should be. Any reputable breeder should be able to provide this temperament.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Good grief it's gotten to the point that someone looking for a puppy needs a special GSD dictionary just to explain what they want so people don't misunderstand what they're saying or accuse them of trying to ruin the breed. 
Doggiedad had it right IMHO. You want GSD's to be friendly towards family. You teach the dog who is or isn't family. Some people like doggiedad have really big _families_.


----------



## Kejasa (Jul 8, 2012)

I would be fine with a dog that just ignored strangers too, or just sniffed them out. I just want a dog that can come down to the lake and be around a bunch of kids running around and being kids and not have to worry about the dog if one of the kids runs up to it and starts petting it. I want it to be ok with our little neighborhood community. I know socialization will play a big role, but I think finding someone who breeds dogs that have friendlier dispositions to begin with would be more likely to produce the kind of dog I want. For those that can't understand that, let me put it this way...there are german shepherds that do police work and are bred to be more hypervigilant and on guard. Then there are german shepherds that go into nursing homes and serve as therapy dogs or leader dogs for the blind. The latter have to be okay with strangers coming up to them. They must have a gentler, calmer disposition than the police dog or personal protection dog. So yeah, I am looking for a friendlier, more outgoing german shepherd...the kind I had as a kid.

Thanks for the links. I will look into them.

Michelle


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Michelle, 

Let me apologize for some of these posts. I completely agree with you, and understand what you are looking for. You are looking for a balanced dog with a high reactivtiy threshhold, and a confident, friendly temperament. Nothing wrong with that, and still completely within the standard. With all the shy, fearful nerve bags that are petrified of anything that moves, I understand that having a solid dog that is comfortable in public with chaos, strangers, and little kids is a priority, and any well bred GSD should be able to handle it all without a hiccup. 

I think that Michigan holds some kind of world record for the number of GSD breeders per capita, . Someone once posted a mile-long list of Michigan GSD breeders they found by Googling! Maybe only a handful of these breeders would be recommended, and the links and recommendations provided so far are a good start. 

And for the record, I went to a working line breeder, looking for a SchH dog, and specifically asking for a friendly, outgoing personality, for the same reasons you are looking for a friendly, outgoing personality. Bomb-proof in public and among little kids and strangers coming up to him, or weird homeless people thinking they have superpowers and zapping him with invisible lasers. He just takes his cue off me, and walks by unconcerned - yet strong in protection training and his natural suspicion starting to come out as he matures - but now is old enough and has had enough real-life experience and exposure to know the difference between a harmless person a little out of it, or a potential threat. 

I'd start contacting the kennels mentioned above - sounds like you really understand what you are looking for and that will help you find the perfect dog for you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I pm'd you, Michelle.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like you have about the same expectations as me. I am sure a GSD would love to live with you  The most important thing is making sure that you go to a reputable breeder! The links I posted earlier are good, I am also biased towards Huerta Hof dogs, because I will be getting one from them next spring  Also, just because a breeder breeds dogs that do police work doesn't mean that they wont have pups that would make great family pets.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It's the same expectations everybody has. I think I may have gotten her wording the wrong way because she said that her Tervuren Breeder specifically bred for that Outgoing Friendliness since the Tervuren generally is not everyone's cup of tea. 

And that is what, personally, I don't like is to breed away from very specific and important traits of the breed to accommodate and please the general public.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> It's the same expectations everybody has. I think I may have gotten her wording the wrong way because she said that her Tervuren Breeder specifically bred for that Outgoing Friendliness since the Tervuren generally is not everyone's cup of tea.
> 
> And that is what, personally, I don't like is to breed away from very specific and important traits of the breed to accommodate and please the general public.


:thumbup:


----------



## minerva_deluthe (May 6, 2012)

I have similar expectations to this OP, and a 3.5 mos old puppy. She is a cross, but mostly GSD, and some of these 'what you want a friendly dog? GSD not for you!' comments on this and other threads are a bit alarming to read. I expect a friendly outgoing dog who ignores strangers but will respond in a friendly manner when greeted. *crossing my fingers*


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Kejasa said:


> I would be fine with a dog that just ignored strangers too, or just sniffed them out. I just want a dog that can come down to the lake and be around a bunch of kids running around and being kids and not have to worry about the dog if one of the kids runs up to it and starts petting it. I want it to be ok with our little neighborhood community. I know socialization will play a big role, but I think finding someone who breeds dogs that have friendlier dispositions to begin with would be more likely to produce the kind of dog I want.


You would do just fine with any reputable breeder who is not breeding toward extremes in either the conformation or the working world... ie, someone who breeds for the TOTAL dog, with a correct GSD temperament. You would want to steer clear of breeders whose sole focus is the sport podium or VA ratings.

You are looking for a stable, rock-solid, bombproof temperament with low reactivity and high thresholds. A dog that will not be aggressive, resentful, or fearful with strangers. That is a little bit different than saying "friendly". Any good breeder should be able to produce such a dog, even those that breed dogs for police work. There can be police dogs, SAR dogs, PP dogs, Guide dogs, and Therapy dogs all coming from the same litter, if the breeder has their focus on temperament.

Good temperament is about breeding, to be sure, but the most important thing after that is pup selection. An experienced breeder should be able to pick the right pup for you, if they have a clear idea of what you want.

When contacting breeders, though, I wouldn't say you're looking for a "friendly" dog, or ask if they breed for "friendly" dogs. In this breed circle, that term is often misinterpreted. I don't think you need a dog that runs up to total strangers to solicit attention, or licks the burglar to death. That is NOT what the GSD is, or should be, according to the standard. The GSD is a loyal dog, who won't just follow any stranger home. You want a dog you can take anywhere and do anything, who remains loyal and obedient to YOU, and is polite in public without being inappropriately aggressive... am I right? That is certainly not too much to ask. I would want the same things!


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

I PM'd you. I have a 6 month old GSD from an awesome breeder in Michigan.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I have never had an issue with any of my GSDs being "unfriendly". They have never been like a lab and love and go up to everyone, but were all happy to accept touching from people. I have had all types of GSDs (ASL, GSL, and WL) and never had issues with them and people (adult or children). 

I think now you should think about the energy level and drives that you want in a dog and go from there. There are many good breeders in your area.

Good luck in your search 

Oh, and my newest GSD loves attention from anyone when we are out and about or when they come over (but doesn't go seek it), but the other day we had a neighbor go check something at our house when we were gone. Dude (8 months) was in his crate and went nuts. Our neighbor said that he sounded like he meant business. We later had that neighbor come by and meet him and all was good. He loved the guy.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

most gsds even the czech are great in public of they are stable well bred you can swim them and take them anywhere around anyone, they just might ignore people and not care about them and only like you but they are still a very safe dog to take in public, You can go to any good breeder and tell them about your last dog and tell them what you are looking for they would match you with a more out going social dog. I have not seen many gsds that will ignore their owners and rush to other people like a lot of golden's will but some gsds will.

Remember tho in public if u let ur gsd off leash even if it is friendly a lot of people are scared of them and dont like their kids near them so having an aloof dog that igores kids is a better thing then a friendly one that acts like a lab that will run up and lick them.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Get a Golden Retriever instead.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

< (Grabs hand grenade) (Bites down on pin and yanks grenade free) (Holds grenade up for all to see) (Tosses grenade blithely into Thread).

Despite what the "breed standard" says (and the debate about what it means) I agree that a GSD should be friendly and confident enough to approach, be petted by, and be relaxed around anyone who the owner signals is an acceptable person. It should have a high tolerance for and gentleness toward children (like the "puppy pass" it accords GSD pups). No it shouldn't be a slobbering, non-discriminating Lab or Golden, but neither should it be aloof to the point of being socially awkward or fear reactive in normal situations. IMHO too many people have re-interpreted "aloof" to mean "anti-social" and that is not good for the breed.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

well that's just it, the OP wanted a dog that is friendly and outgoing, but the standard calls for the GSD to be aloof and reserved with strangers... I dont know what she means by friendly and outgoing (see below) but I know that friendly <> aloof and outgoing <> reserved... 

now, if by friendly and outgoing OP meant confident, approachable, solid nerves, accepting of strangers etc than by all means a well bred GSD should have all these things but if she meant friendly and outgoing in the literal sense then I can see why some might say a GSD is not supposed to be that...

EDIT: eh, just read rest of the thread and these points have been touched upon already... I will stand by what I said (by leaving it here) but understand now what the OP meant


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Castlemaid said:


> I think that Michigan holds some kind of world record for the number of GSD breeders per capita, . Someone once posted a mile-long list of Michigan GSD breeders they found by Googling! Maybe only a handful of these breeders would be recommended, and the links and recommendations provided so far are a good start.


LOL that was me. I made a spreadsheet and now I have no idea what I did with it. I surprised myself at how many there were!

I have a dog that I consider on the "too friendly for a GSD" end of the social spectrum but I got him in Illinois, not Michigan. He loves people and dogs, GREAT with kids, very gentle with kids, he has never meen mouthy or bitey (never a landshark) despite having quite high prey drive and somewhat of a low threshold. He has high drive and a pretty high energy level which is channelled into flyball, dock diving, and Schutzhund at the moment but he's a good pet too, a house dog.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

@Billsharp...I'm curious as to what your interpretation of " aloof " is in accordance with the breed. I agree with you about approachable and accepting of children....a stable strong nerved dog should have no problem with that. But as far as how the breed should react to those outside their pack....I think there is a difference between friendly and aloof.....and I think correct temperament in that case calls for aloof. So just what does aloof mean to you?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Think it's really important for you to do some homework before you start looking at specific breeders. There are so many different flavors of the breed (show? working? herding? German? American?) and a ton of health and poor temperment issues in the breed, plus the poor breeders who just want your cash and give no help after the pup leaves their yard...

Great site to look at is ---- > Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

And more specifically --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

i got my new gsd from craigslist after looking for almost 2 years, i wanted a therapy type personality due to livng in an area with ALOT of children , and alot of people.. i searched high and low, went to different breeders,rescues, private owners, took my current dog with me to meet every dog(since your dog is very sick you cant do that) and i took my time to make sure i got the right dog for what i wanted.. all the while knowing the gsd standard for temperment. after almost 2 years of searching i finally found the right on , on craigslist of all places, i took a friend and my dog to meet her and brought her home that day, she was a little over a year old, and like others said an adult dog is what you see is what you get, no real suprises,their temperment is set, and you get a good idea of what you might have. mine is super friendly to everyone, even strangers, to the point she will go with anyone who takes her leash lol.... and not even look back.... she happens to just be a super friendly dog , more so then my pit mix who is a retired therapy dog who can be aloof to some adults lol... take your time, research research research research, go see various breeders and their dogs, go to shows and talk to breeders at shows, and just take your time to find what you want.... some dogs are born aloof, some are born to party with anyone they meet no matter who the person is lol... in time you will eventually find the right dog for your home.


----------



## Kejasa (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the links. I have already decided not to buy a pup before I meet the breeder and the parents. I did recently visit one breeder who had a nice website featuring beautiful dogs. One was even used as a breeder for leader dogs for the blind. But the person's house and yard were incredibly small, and she had seven large dogs living there. The dogs lived in kennels in this tiny yard, so the kennels must have been tiny (I didn't see them though) or they lived in crates in the living room. The one dog obsessively walked in circles, yet here she was being bred. The other jumped in my arms and had obviously not even been taught not to jump on people. The third mouthed me and nipped me. I wasn't impressed, to say the least. I want to meet well trained, obedient dogs. I guess the saddest part of the whole experience to me was that the dogs did not seem to have much of a bond to their owner, from what I could tell. It just seemed they were used as breeders and not pets. Dogs need affection and attention (and training). I want to buy a pup from someone who really does care about their dogs and just doesn't stick them in a kennel out back and wait to breed them.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> @Billsharp...I'm curious as to what your interpretation of " aloof " is in accordance with the breed. I agree with you about approachable and accepting of children....a stable strong nerved dog should have no problem with that. But as far as how the breed should react to those outside their pack....I think there is a difference between friendly and aloof.....and I think correct temperament in that case calls for aloof. So just what does aloof mean to you?


A fair question. To me, an "aloof" dog is reserved, confident, and observant but not overly interested in strangers. He watches them without hackles, but does not feel the need to approach them or initiate interaction with them. He will suffer children and even bumbling adults with great patience and toleration. If approached in a non-threatening way he will allow contact, petting, etc. if his owner seems ok with it. He neither seeks out the contact nor does he avoid or become upset by it.

From what I see here it is my impression that some have GSDs who are unapproachable, prickly, and slightly fear-aggressive--and that they think this is "aloof". If that is how their dogs react, I respectfully disagree that this is representative of what the breed standard should be.

My son's roommate has a black lab who is sweet and friendly to everyone--when guests come over he is instantly sniffing, licking, tail wagging--everyone is his best friend. Although I love that Lab's personality for what it is, in no way should a GSD act like that.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

billsharp said:


> From what I see here it is my impression that some have GSDs who are unapproachable, prickly, and slightly fear-aggressive--and that they think this is "aloof". If that is how their dogs react, I respectfully disagree that this is representative of what the breed standard should be.


I agree with you. I have seen that in GSDs and had the owner describe them as "loyal".  I don't think a GSD ought to be solicitous of strangers' attention, but I don't think they should duck their head away when a kindly stranger reaches out to pet them, either. Proper GSD temperament should humor the attention of non-threatening strangers or children, not avoid or resent it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree with Billsharp, that's pretty much my idea. My mother in law once said she didn't like my dogs with "dark faces" because "they just lie down on the other side of the room and watch". Well what are they supposed to do? Get up and dance a jig for her? To me aloof is more like "neutral". The dog really doesn't care whether or not strangers are there. My dog Nikon is very much like this (and I very much like it). When I take him into my office for a few minutes my coworkers always complain that "he acts like we're not even here" (meaning he's not running around bouncing off chests and licking faces). With me though he is very expressive and affectionate. I've noticed that recently with a friend who is also a member here he is starting to act the same way (he will solicit attention from her and try to interact). I really like this quality in a dog. It means he is NOT overly sharp or reactive. I can take him to the beach off leash and he just follows me, ignoring the other dogs and people. He's well behaved in crowds and city corners.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

billsharp said:


> A fair question. To me, an "aloof" dog is *reserved, confident, and observant but not overly interested in strangers.* He watches them *without hackles*, but *does not* feel the need to* approach them* or *initiate interaction* with them. He will *suffer children* and even *bumbling adults* with great *patience and toleration*. If approached in a non-threatening way he will *allow contact, petting, etc.* if his owner seems ok with it. He neither seeks out the contact nor does he avoid or become upset by it.
> 
> From what I see here it is my impression that some have GSDs who are unapproachable, prickly, and slightly fear-aggressive--and that they think this is "aloof". If that is how their dogs react, I respectfully disagree that this is representative of what the breed standard should be.
> 
> My son's roommate has a black lab who is sweet and friendly to everyone--when guests come over he is instantly sniffing, licking, tail wagging--everyone is his best friend. Although I love that Lab's personality for what it is, in no way should a GSD act like that.



I agree this is what a GSD should be like. I must add though, that this is in public places. When someone comes to my home my dogs want to investigate who it is I am welcoming into the pack. My dogs trust my opinions of people and if I say all is well, they will welcome someone to come hang out. They will even occasionally offer a ball to them to throw if I have denied them too many times and the company has been there for a while.

I have also taught the command of "go say hi" so that children who want to pet my dog, or my clients will not feel so left out. My dogs enjoy a good scratch and if solicited by me they are cool with it. They will go rub their body against them and get some affection and then off they go. But the key to it is that they don't care either way. If the person is non threatening they pay no mind. If the person is overly pushy about saying hi they will investigate to see if they have something for them. This is something I simply created in my own personal dogs. 

In the car, on walks, in public they are entirely different and are more so aloof in your description on all the bolded parts.

My dogs usually pick up on my interactions with people. Some friends who come over and I am very friendly with, the dogs immediately pick up on it and want to join in and see what the fuss is about. If they don't want to pay attention to the dogs they are cool with it and have zero problems just hanging out in each others company. But usually people are very interactive with my dogs at my house so they tend to "take advantage" if you will that someone will play ball with them longer, and will sneak them some of their food if they beg long enough. 

Without my influence however, my dogs will ward off strangers, will stand their ground and watch, and do what they feel necessary to interrupt a stranger from "going too far". We live in the country though, so this is few and far between.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

4TheDawgies said:


> I agree this is what a GSD should be like. I must add though, that this is in public places. When someone comes to my home my dogs want to investigate who it is I am welcoming into the pack. My dogs trust my opinions of people and if I say all is well, they will welcome someone to come hang out. They will even occasionally offer a ball to them to throw if I have denied them too many times and the company has been there for a while.


Haha. This is my Luka. If I have guests over, she first thing she will do (as soon as she understands that they are welcome) is bring them a ball. I caution my guests NOT to throw it, as she will pester them mercilessly if they do.

And this is a good point that you make, about the dog's social behavior in the home vs. out in public. Once invited into the home, you can expect a good GSD to be more "friendly" with guests than they would be if out and about off their home territory.

In the scenario of the dog's own home or territory, I wouldn't fault a GSD for being a bit more gregarious. I just wouldn't want that when out for a walk, a GSD rushing up to everybody all tail-waggy and kissy-kissy.


----------



## IrishRose (May 8, 2012)

In terms of friendly/outgoing, the difference I've noticed in my GSD puppy compared to my parents Lab at the same age is that when people visit, the Lab goes to each person and wants attention, and will continue until she gets it. My GSD walks up to each person, checks them out, then goes and lays in his favorite spot under the table,watching and listening.


----------

